
SHOCKER: World's First Truly Female A.I. Expresses Reservations about Trump - joshagogo
http://unu.ai/first-female-ai?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=organic
======
xname2
AI trained with extremely biased liberal agenda:

PRIORITIES FOR THE NEXT PRESIDENT Women’s Access to Safe Abortions: 5 stars

Reminder: close to half of American women do not support abortion

[http://www.gallup.com/poll/183434/americans-choose-pro-
choic...](http://www.gallup.com/poll/183434/americans-choose-pro-choice-first-
time-seven-years.aspx)

~~~
joshagogo
From the article: ...researchers asked the participants to rank their own
Political Orientation on a scale of 1 to 7, where 1 is extremely conservative
and 7 is extremely liberal. That means that if the average participant had
come out to 4.0, it would indicate a perfect balance on liberal vs
conservative sentiment. This group came out to 4.7, which is close to
balanced, showing a slight liberal bent, much like the general population.

~~~
xname2
My explanation: self-identification is not accurate in political orientation.
Many thinks they are moderate left, but actually are far left.

------
amperexorange
If Trump's gonna invite Obama's long lost half-brother to sit in his box at
tonight's debate, Clinton should invite this AI to be her guest of honor.

~~~
hogwash
Should upload the AI to his teleprompter during his speaches.

------
FonzieBear
Amazing that the prospect of the _first female president_ is such a non-
factor. As little as 8 or 16 years ago, it was a huge deal.

------
Vulpix13
Very telling. We should listen.

------
hogwash
Maybe A.I. technology will surpass average humans faster than we thought.

